# Gold Coast this Sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

guys,

im thinkling of fishing the GC again this weekend, 
is anyone keen to fish currumbin/talle creek or the tweed.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ben,
Might be a few guys up for a fish after Surf Course Sunday arvo
in Currumbin Creek. Cheers FB


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Heya Ben,

I am keen for a fish mate, altho I'm keeping an eye on the weather which may influence where I choose to go?

8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

would be good to catch up Dallas,

where did you have in mind mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Not sure yet mate......forecast for Sunday is rain clearing.......

I'd be looking to head in whichever direction had less chance of me getting dumped on :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Ben, are you thinking of going to the surf course?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I cant make the course unfortunately 
my brothers having an engagement party this sunday arvo.

i will fish until 10-11am sunday morning but thats about my limits unfortunately

anyone keen


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok well ive decided to give currumbin creek a go.
I will be launching from the small ramp near the rsl at 5.30 and fishing until about 10.30 11am

Il be chasing bream and flathead between the bridges and up as far as the canal entrances. Should be good conditions with the high tide etc

anyone keen to join us?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Heya Ben,

We have a BBQ lunch with some friends tomorrow, so this Sunday is a no go for me mate 

I went up to Hinze this arvo at 3:30 to get a quick fix, but had to call it a day early and was off the water by 6:30pm.

Managed 3, a little Silver, a nice Saratoga who put on a great aerial show, 4 jumps around the yak , and one nice Bass around 40cm which will be dinner tonight for Viv and I.

Hope you have some luck tomorrow mate, sorry I am not able to make it this trip, hopefully will catch up for a fish soon tho mate.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done at Hinze mate, sounds like a good session.

what did you get the fish on this time mate, 
was it lipless cranks? and were you up the water tower end?

will definately have to catch up soon mate,

maybe next weekend mate,


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

The Bass and the Silver were on one of those River2Sea Phantom lipless cranks, in the deep purple/black colour.

The Toga I caught just before dark on my little Eastcoast Lures Micro Wizz Popper/Fizzer which I won with the photo comp prize pack  see pic, mine is black/red in colour.

The fish really seem to like the little bugger.......would have caught more fish if the wind hadnt picked up just on dark, it made surface fishing difficult and the fish seemed to go off the surface bite as well.

Let us know how you went today mate


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It's got a good colour that lure!!!


----------

